# ANYWHERE ELSE CHEAPER? Election Special for M4 kit (including lower) $545.00



## The91Bravo (Nov 3, 2008)

Found a link on another forum, and did a little more research.

http://www.evilblackrifleshop.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=1631

Rifle kit $450
lower +$95 (add in options on bottom)
Total $545

This offer is good until the election.....

Does anyone have a cheaper link to anywhere else??


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bro, I would seriously advise against purchasing anything rifle related from double star. MVM purchased a bunch for us to use for training before we were deployed a few years back, and 8 out of 10 had issues (I'm not talking minor shit either).  The price is low because it's a shitty rifle, but then again, they do give you a free hat.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 3, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Bro, I would seriously advise against purchasing anything rifle related from double star. MVM purchased a bunch for us to use for training before we were deployed a few years back, and 8 out of 10 had issues (I'm not talking minor shit either).  The price is low because it's a shitty rifle, but then again, they do give you a free hat.




No shit?  I really did not know... 

Not that I have the extra $$$ anyway. 

Thanks Boon.. preciate it


----------

